# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Quelques fonctions de lancement sur l'explorateur de windows

## DelphiCool

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Quelques fonctions de lancement sur l'explorateur de windows

Quelques manires d'utiliser l'explorateur.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

